# Question on c-section delivery



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

When I was still working as a tech, the vets mostly did c-sections on dogs that had been in labor for a long time with no puppies coming and the pups lives were in danger.
But there was the one breeder, which also happened to be a teacher at the vet tech program and I knew her - She always insisted on c-sections with her pugs and boxers. Those breeds as well as bulldogs often have problems with normal birth.
That one poor pug had so much scar tissue from all the c-sections, it was horrible. I did not know why she was still breeding that poor dog. I am still shaking my head at this, I never liked that woman. 
Anyway, that is my experience with c-sections.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

C-sections are pretty common, especially with very large litters, or if labor stops and there are still puppies. Some breeders do scheduled C-sections with almost all of their bitches.

A C-section delivery would only concern me if I had intentions to breed, and then I would want to know why, and the family history on labor and delivery since some of these issues can be inherited.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

cgriffin said:


> That one poor pug had so much scar tissue from all the c-sections, it was horrible.





Tahnee GR said:


> Some breeders do scheduled C-sections with almost all of their bitches.


How many times can a c-section be performed? Could the build up of scar tissue be from bad surgery techniques?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I honestly don't know. I've never heard of a specific number. I think scarring can sometimes be from poor surgical practices but I think some of it may also depend on the individual animal.

I know the scar from my heart surgery is pretty ugly-not the fault of the surgeon but the care I received after and a tendency to develop keloids.

I'm not a fan of c-sections and prefer to keep them in case of emergency.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I have a friend who had a horrible experience where she lost an entire litter of puppies because she waited too long to do a c-section when one was stuck (but she didn't know it). Her girls are able to whelp naturally but she elects to c-section because of the horrible experience. To me that's different than a girl who cannot deliver naturally.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I have a friend who had a horrible experience where she lost an entire litter of puppies because she waited too long to do a c-section when one was stuck (but she didn't know it). Her girls are able to whelp naturally but she elects to c-section because of the horrible experience. To me that's different than a girl who cannot deliver naturally.


An emergency c-section is one thing for sure, but the issue I have with only doing c-sections is that you have no idea if your dog could free-whelp or not. I'd like to know that my girls can free whelp, and only use c-sections in case of an emergency. I did lose almost an entire litter of 10 years ago due to a vet who did not want to perform a c-section. It was a heart-rending experience and one I hope never to experience again. In hindsight, I can say that girl should never have been bred and with today's science, she probably would not have been.

OTOH, I had an awful experience in the last few years with a c-section that I now feel was not necessary, and where the pups seemed sedated and would not nurse for over 2 days. I was worried I was going to lose the pups and it was touch and go for awhile.


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

So glad you asked this! My boy was just born via c-section last night and I keep wondering how he is doing, and how the mom is doing. Looking forward to hearing people's answers...

Also wondering how long the recovery is for the mother? It sounds as though sometimes it's harder for the babies to breastfeed....


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I felt like my mothers recovered amazingly fast from a c-section! They started nursing almost immediately, although it may take a while for them to accept the puppies (have to wait for the hormones to kick in).


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

Kaelyn had two c sections... the first because she had four VERY large puppies and I live to far from emergency care so I opted to schedule the c section, the second was because she was having a large litter and had already had the first c section.... The first time was scary as she was a first time mom and it took her a bit to accept the pups... the second time was no big deal... she did have some issues due to getting bug bites on the incision but it was easy to take care of... 

we will be breeding her daughter this summer and i am hoping to just let her free whelp but we shall see... my flat coats have always been free whelpers, wolfhounds always have scheduled c sections due to uterine inertia


----------



## PeggyDL (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you everyone one. The mom and puppies born via c-section are all doing very well. All your experiences helped a great deal!


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

PeggyDL said:


> Thank you everyone one. The mom and puppies born via c-section are all doing very well. All your experiences helped a great deal!


Yay! So glad to hear! As far as I know the litter we are picking from is also doing well, as is the mom. I guess c-sections aren't too bad.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

